# A quel Dio minorenne....



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

... per quella Dea minorenne...

Chissà chi si ricorda questa canzone... 
Ad ogni modo ce l'ho in testa da ieri.

Ragazzi, son stremata. A me sto pivello mi fa uscire di testa.

Abbiamo litigato. E la cosa assurda è che io non me ne sono accorta.

E' da sabato che sto pressapoco così:  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che palle.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





...ah... buon giorno a tutti...

... ah... belle le nuove faccine...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Febbraio 2007)

*eh..*

in amor vince chi fugge.. però bisogna che si accorgano che sei fuggita/o..

ah..  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps: come mai che avete litigato?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

Ah... Vulvia... guarda... non ci capisco un cazzo.

C'ho un umore veramente mefitico.

Non lo so... non ho capito... ha fatto tutto da solo.

Ma c'ha ragione lui... non sa cosa vuole... vuole che io gli dica cosa fare... dichiara di essere un pischello... lui: "me ne vado" io: "Ciao" lui "ma come ciao?" io: "beh, hai detto che vai..." lui: "e tu non vieni" io: "ah... dovevo venire con te?" lui: "no, scherzavo" io: "ciao" lui: " che cazzo **, io sono un pischello devi dirmelo tu cosa fare" io:  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo l'epilogo di una nottata passata con lui accozzato tipo zainetto, che però non si capisce se vuole o non vuole.

Il risultato è che io c'ho un enorme punto interrogativo sulla capoccia da due giorni... sono rientrata a casa l'altra mattina con la nettissima sensazione di avere avuto una discussione tra uomo e donna. Di quelle che si fanno quando due stanno insieme. Non mi capitava da anni.

Ieri sera gli ho mandato un sms distensivo e lui non risponde.

Ora ho tre domande in testa:
Non gliene frega un cazzo? s'è offeso? sei una cogliona?

Per ora ho la risposta solo alla terza, ed è sì.


ps: a me sto ragazzino mi piace da impazzire. Per la verità.


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma c'ha ragione lui... non sa cosa vuole... vuole che io gli dica cosa fare... dichiara di essere un pischello...
> 
> ps: a me sto ragazzino mi piace da impazzire. Per la verità.


Che tenero.. diglielo tu che cosa deve fare, no? Rispolvera un po' di romanticismo.. 

Ti capisco comunque: anche a me l'anno scorso è capitato di essere corteggiata assiduamente da un pischello ventitreenne e non c'è niente da fare, loro sono in un altro mondo rispetto ai tipi della nostra età, cioè sono molto più dolci e romantici e noi non siamo più abituate. Secondo me sei un po' spaventata, perciò, anche se non te ne rendi conto, lo tieni a distanza, infatti lui si aspetta che sia tu a dirgli "cosa fare".


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Che tenero.. diglielo tu che cosa deve fare, no? Rispolvera un po' di romanticismo..
> 
> Ti capisco comunque: anche a me l'anno scorso è capitato di essere corteggiata assiduamente da un pischello ventitreenne e non c'è niente da fare, loro sono in un altro mondo rispetto ai tipi della nostra età, cioè sono molto più dolci e romantici e noi non siamo più abituate. Secondo me sei un po' spaventata, perciò, anche se non te ne rendi conto, lo tieni a distanza, infatti lui si aspetta che sia tu a dirgli "cosa fare".


Ma guarda... in effetti m'è venuto il dubbio di aver bruciato un pò le tappe con lui... voglio dire... la mattina che me lo son portato a casa lui mi avevo semplicemente chiesto "ti accompagno?" e io l'ho fatto entrare.
Magari lui non voleva entrare.

Ufff.... però cazzo, perchè non mi risponde?
IO ODIO QUELLI CHE NON MI RISPONDONO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda... in effetti m'è venuto il dubbio di aver bruciato un pò le tappe con lui... voglio dire... la mattina che me lo son portato a casa lui mi avevo semplicemente chiesto "ti accompagno?" e io l'ho fatto entrare.
> Magari lui non voleva entrare.
> 
> Ufff.... però cazzo, perchè non mi risponde?
> IO ODIO QUELLI CHE NON MI RISPONDONO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Non ti avvelenarai mica il sangue?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ti avvelenarai mica il sangue?


Assolutamente sì.
Guarda che io sono una pazza, sai?

Poi magari, tra un'ora mi scatta una valvola e me ne dimentico, ma finchè non succede... La mia è una vita di condanna, son destinata a vivere tutto con le vene scoperte.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> Guarda che io sono una pazza, sai?
> 
> Poi magari, tra un'ora mi scatta una valvola e me ne dimentico, ma finchè non succede... La mia è una vita di condanna, son destinata a vivere tutto con le vene scoperte.


Come ti capisco...


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

Miiiii.... ragazzi... c'ho veramente uno scazzo fotonico oggi....

Vedi a cosa servono i pivelli?
A ricordarti di quando eri pivello tu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Chi se lo ricorda il mio amatissimo Ivan?


_A quel dio minorenne,_
_per quella dea minorenne_
_voglio che il tempo fermi la sua corsa e i loro volti non invecchino mai_
_voglio che l’anima rimanga sulla tela come quella di Dorian Gray._
_Voglio un mondo minorenne._
_Entra, sei il benvenuto nella mia stanza dei giochi è una piccola, piccola stanza_
_ma mi protegge dai mostri._
_Ma come sempre arrivano i nostri a massacrare gli indiani_
_ma io ho sempre il mio arco e le frecce, se no ci sono le mani._
_Ehi, ehi tu non farmi uscire, no, non ci provare io non ci riuscirei,_
_fuori c’è il mondo con le sue paure, le lascio volentieri a te._
_Voglio un mondo minorenne._
_La vita è come la scala di un pollaio una scaletta a pioli è corta, sporca_
_e quando cadi giù si cade sempre da soli._
_Ma a te che sei fuori non ti voglio spaventare ti metteresti a sparare_
_io nella mia stanza mi posso esercitare io mi posso sfogare…_
_Ehi, ehi prova un po’ a picchiare su una batteria dal ritmo fatti trascinare via_
_scaccia la violenza via dai tuoi pensieri e tornerai pulito come ieri._
_Dentro un mondo minorenne._

_A chi c’è, a chi mi vuol sentire una proposta farò: voglio un mondo un mondo minorenne._


----------



## MariLea (19 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

Ma benedetta figliola... è mai possibile che non capisci le persone intorno a te?
Pare che spacchi il mondo e poi ti perdi in un bicchier d'acqua...
Noi qui non possiamo capire molto da due parole: ciao.. non vieni.. ..... ....
senza sapere se vi siete incontrati per caso o siete usciti assieme... se già ti aveva fatto capire che si era stancato o che voleva andare via.. come si era svolta la serata.. se tu non l'avevi calcolato per tutta la sera.. ecc... ecc.... c'è anche tutta una serie di messaggi non verbali che bisogna decodificare e che a noi è possibile...
quello che salta fuori, credo, è una tua certa instabilità di comportamento che destabilizza il pischello e non ha chiaro cosa vuoi tu..


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Ma benedetta figliola... è mai possibile che non capisci le persone intorno a te?
> Pare che spacchi il mondo e poi ti perdi in un bicchier d'acqua...
> Noi qui non possiamo capire molto da due parole: ciao.. non vieni.. ..... ....
> senza sapere se vi siete incontrati per caso o siete usciti assieme... se già ti aveva fatto capire che si era stancato o che voleva andare via.. come si era svolta la serata.. se tu non l'avevi calcolato per tutta la sera.. ecc... ecc.... c'è anche tutta una serie di messaggi non verbali che bisogna decodificare e che a noi è possibile...
> quello che salta fuori, credo, è una tua certa instabilità di comportamento che destabilizza il pischello e non ha chiaro cosa vuoi tu..


Ma Lea!!!
Ma io mi perdo sì in un bicchier d'acqua!!!
Non l'avevate capito???

Se non fosse così sarei già assurta all'altissimo e vi guarderei da una nuvoletta rosa! (rivoglio la mia faccina a 32 denti!)

Non ci siamo incontrati per caso.
Mi aveva chiesto la punta per l'aperitivo.
Qualche ora dopo ha ritrattato causa imprevisto.
"Poi però vengo in giù e ci becchiamo stanotte"

Ero furibonda ma con qualche margarita e un paio di amici cazzoni m'è passata.

Arriva molto presto... io faccio quella finta incazzata... lo tengo sulla corda per una mezz'oretta poi mi ammorbidisco.

Balliamo e beviamo tutta la notte, m'è stato appiccicato più che mai (cosa che mi ha dato un pò fastidio perche "giù" cominciano a pensare che siamo fidanzati)...

Fatta mattina... se ne deve andare... deve accompagnare a casa un paio di amici e comincia sta tiritera... "e però dovremmo parlare..."

Oooohhhh... insomma ragazzi.... io non c'ho nemmeno voglia di stare a spiegare più di tanto anche perchè non c'ho capito un cazzo.
So solo che è successo qualcosa. Ma non so cosa.

Io sono stata gentile, credetemi, e disponibile... gli ho detto "**** guarda che è semplice, è più semplice di quello che pensi... basta che mi parli, mi dici cosa vuoi..."

E lui "Io ci posso anche credere che sia semplice, ma è semplice per te, non in assoluto, per me è un gran casino!"

E allora io mi dico MA MOLLAMI!
Cosa mi vieni a cercare se poi non ti decidi... Grrrr... ovviamente non l'ho detto a lui, anzi... ho cercato di essere più morbida possibile... risultato?

Silenzio.


----------



## MariLea (19 Febbraio 2007)

> Fatta mattina... se ne deve andare... deve accompagnare a casa un paio di amici e comincia sta tiritera... "e però dovremmo parlare..."


"accompagna i tuoi amici e poi vieni a prendere me... oppure: e poi vieni a casa mia e parliamo"
ascoltalo e guidalo... 
ti piace molto, un pò di dolcezza viene naturale... no?


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> "accompagna i tuoi amici e poi vieni a prendere me... oppure: e poi vieni a casa mia e parliamo"
> ascoltalo e guidalo...
> ti piace molto, un pò di dolcezza viene naturale... no?


A me mi manca tutta quella parte lì.

Se mi dici che devi andare, per me devi andare.
Non riesco a pensare che mi dici che devi andare e che però volevi dirmi un'altra cosa.

Lo so che probabilmente le sue ragazzine come lui fa cenno di mettersi una giacca son già davanti alla porta con la borsetta in mano... ma io ho 37 anni, non 20!!!

Comunque, ieri sera gli ho scritto che vorrei continuarla la chicchierata, che ci tengo che lui lo sappia.

Ma non mi risponde.


----------



## MariLea (19 Febbraio 2007)

Ti aveva già detto che doveva accompagnare gli amici.. dovevi fargli capire la disponibilità a vedervi dopo, tipo: "..e poi cha fai vai a nanna?" o "peccato che vai via, mi stavo divertendo con te..."
il tuo ciao secco sa di: ecchisenefrega
concordo col mai e poi mai correre e... pronta alla porta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Nè a 20 e nemmeno a 50
ma devi instaurare un dialogo, devi dargli modo di prendere confidenza con te... ricordi quando ti telefonava e ti infastidivi... anche quello serviva per conoscersi ed entrare in contatto... 
Come dici tu, ti manca questa parte, ma non è poi così brutta, a me piace molto, anzi direi che è proprio essenziale.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Ti aveva già detto che doveva accompagnare gli amici.. dovevi fargli capire la disponibilità a vedervi dopo, tipo: "..e poi cha fai vai a nanna?" o "peccato che vai via, mi stavo divertendo con te..."
> il tuo ciao secco sa di: ecchisenefrega
> concordo col mai e poi mai correre e... pronta alla porta
> 
> ...


Lo so Lea, lo so... è che ho davvero un caratteraccio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque non è che gli ho dato dei tagli... almeno, non mi è sembrato, non era mia intenzione.
Non so... la verità è che mi rendo conto che comunque non è salutare pensare di tirarsi una storia del genere... quindi non schiaccio certo sull'accelleratore...

Però poi lo vedo e miiiiiiiiiii..... quanto mi piace!
E' un casino!

Ma poi lui è proprio carino... l'altra mattina (il guaio è che cercavamo di parlare districandoci tra le ramazze del bar mentre pulivano e marcioni vari in cerca di un punto d'appoggio)... a un certo punto mi fa: capisci... io sono venuto a casa tua! Sono entrato nella tua casa, ho visto le cose tue, ho toccato la tua roba, devo sapere che sei... poi c'hanno cacciato con un colpo di ramazza e il suo amico che lo stava aspettando da un'ora ha cominciato a svenire e io non saprò mai cos'altro pensava.


----------



## Old grace (19 Febbraio 2007)

si sta innamorando e - di conseguenza - si sta imparanoiando. 
ma anche tu non scherzi eh ... lupacchiotta!


----------



## La Lupa (19 Febbraio 2007)

Innamorando?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E allora perchè non risponde?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io????

Io NON mi posso innamorare di un ventiquattrenne.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazze, me ne vado.
A domani.


----------



## Old grace (19 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Innamorando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perché no?  mica sei la sua prof. ...

ciao bella! alla prossima


----------



## MariLea (19 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Lo so Lea, lo so... è che ho davvero un caratteraccio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Capisco che non la reputi salutare e ne hai paura... ed è proprio questo che non solo non ti fa spingere sull'acceleratore.. ma a tratti ti fa mettere la retromarcia.... lo so, lo so...
Ma ti reputo una donna che sa prendere quel che di bello ti si offre... per un giorno, un mese o più... poi ci saranno altri margarita ed amici cazzoni... e continuerai ad approfittare della vita...


----------



## MariLea (19 Febbraio 2007)

a domani ciccialupa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupaaa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Innamorando?





La Lupa ha detto:


> E allora perchè non risponde?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sei?​
Ci sei? o ci fai?​
Tu ci stai per cascare in pieno ..lui pure e....​
...un diavoletto ..o un angioletto ..anzi tutte e due ..hanno smesso di litigare nel tuo cervello stanno dicendoti: ma che stai facendoooo? Oltre a piacerti questo di colpisce duro con la tenerezza e poi ne esci a pezzi...​
E lui ha un dialogo simile in testa e vi mandate vicendevolmente messaggi contraddittori...​
Con queste premesse ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fa persino meno danni un Margarita (che non so se hai idea dei danni che fa!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )​


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Capisco che non la reputi salutare e ne hai paura... ed è proprio questo che non solo non ti fa spingere sull'acceleratore.. ma a tratti ti fa mettere la retromarcia.... lo so, lo so...
> Ma ti reputo una donna che sa prendere quel che di bello ti si offre... per un giorno, un mese o più... poi ci saranno altri margarita ed amici cazzoni... e continuerai ad approfittare della vita...


Per ora mi accontenterei di approfittarmi di lui.

Puonciorno pampine...

PERSA!!! Non ho capito niente!!!!!!

Oh, ragazzi, è un periodo che non capisco un bip... ma come mai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sui danni dei margarita sorvolo... sono infinitamente minori dei benefici.

RIVOGLIO LA FACCINA CHE RIDE!!!!!


----------



## Old grace (20 Febbraio 2007)

come va oggi, lupa?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> come va oggi, lupa?


Convalescente, cara.

Uffa, il pupo non si fa sentire.

Io davvero non so capire cosa è successo.
Sai che continuo a ripensare alla conversazione confusa che abbiamo avuto e non ne trovo il bandolo?

Se provo ad isolare le sensazioni che ho avuto immediatamente dopo, sento: confusione, rabbia, aspettativa.

Quindi, ora non so se è confuso o arrabbiato o offeso.


----------



## Old grace (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Convalescente, cara.
> 
> Uffa, il pupo non si fa sentire.
> 
> ...


sono reazioni tipiche di chi si sente rifiutato. tu ti sei sentita rifiutata da lui, e lui altrettanto. il bello è che, al contrario, vi piacete!
trova il modo di uscire da questa spirale dei fraintendimenti, altrimenti non vi incontrate più. 
per inciso, ogni volta che una persona mi piace davvero mi ritrovo in questa tua stessa situazione. perché anche con il non-verbale per paura comincio a difendermi di brutto.
oh lupacchiotta, riguardati eh!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> sono reazioni tipiche di chi si sente rifiutato. tu ti sei sentita rifiutata da lui, e lui altrettanto. il bello è che, al contrario, vi piacete!
> trova il modo di uscire da questa spirale dei fraintendimenti, altrimenti non vi incontrate più.
> per inciso, ogni volta che una persona mi piace davvero mi ritrovo in questa tua stessa situazione. perché anche con il non-verbale per paura comincio a difendermi di brutto.
> oh lupacchiotta, riguardati eh!


Ah ecco!

Ora non so cosa fare.

Aspetto venerdì notte, per vedere se ci incontriamo giù.

Ma io mi conosco, se non dovesse venire, rischio un incazzo cosmico.

Del resto non vedo cos'altro potrei fare... non ho voglia di scrivergli di nuovo... sono stata chiara "mi piacerebbe che continuassimo la chiacchierata..." che cazzo! T'è caduto il telefono in mare????

Devo pregarlo?

Non esiste.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Innamorando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 anni Lupa... non conosce la differenza ... vabo' forse dovrei PM questa risposta


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> 24 anni Lupa... non conosce la differenza ... vabo' forse dovrei PM questa risposta


Piemizzami tutta.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupacchiotta..sto qui!*

Non ti ci vedo in una fase attendista...

E l'orgoglio troppe volte cozza coi sentimenti!

Non dico che ti stai innamorando di lui, ma provi un interesse di sicuro che non riesci ad incanalare nel verso che tu troveresti naturale che fosse.

Diciamo che il suo comportamento, unito alla sua giovane età, ti spiazza: Ma come si permette sto fanciullino di lasciarmi lì così? Ma si rende conto o no che io sono la LUPA?!?!

Rivedi in lui probabilmente atteggiamenti che in altri uomini più scafati non trovi più, è un pò come il vedo non vedo, ed è lui che in fondo sta conducendo (ritengo involontariamente) il gioco, cosa a cui non sei abituata ma che forse...in fondo in fondo...ti piace!

Son convinto che quando vedrai che dietro a questi atteggiamenti vi è soggezzione, insicurezza di fronte alla sua giovane età rispetto alla tua, paura di non essere all'altezza, del tuo essere fin troppo (apparentemente) sicura di te....l'interesse andrà velocemente calando.


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ma io non voglio che cali!!!
Almeno non adesso!!!

Cheddiamine, fammelo godere almeno un pò, no????

Comunque lo so già che è insicuro e si caca sotto, questo me lo ha proprio detto, non ci vuole uno scienziato a capirlo.

E' che non so come fare a recuperarlo... suggerimenti?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma io non voglio che cali!!!
> Almeno non adesso!!!
> 
> Cheddiamine, fammelo godere almeno un pò, no????
> ...


Mostrati indifesa e debole... basta un semplice... "Mi manchi..."


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Mostrati indifesa e debole... basta un semplice... "Mi manchi..."


Come sono in dietro Trotti, come sono in dietro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma scusa... ma il sms dicendo che mi farebbe piacere di continuare a parlarne e che ci tengo che lui lo sappia, non è sufficiente?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Ma tutto ti devo dire??*

Consideralo come è, ovvero spaventato (povero piccolino lui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )...

Quel messaggio potrebbe venir interpretato come volontà da parte tua di voler discutere...cosa che magari lo mette in agitazione..

l'altro tipo di messaggio è molto più rassicurante, dice in fondo che hai bisogno di lui e gli trasmette sicurezza (ps. nelle opzioni dell'sms inserisci la conferma di ricevuta, dal tempo che passa dalla sua lettura alla sua eventuale risposta potrai capire se non aspettava altro o se è ...come dire...tiepidino...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    )


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Consideralo come è, ovvero spaventato (povero piccolino lui...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido quello che dice trottolo, solo che eviterei di inviare un altro sms se non ha risposto all'altro. 
La pazienza innanzitutto, aspetterei che risponda o di reincontrarlo... e da lì ricominciare in modo più avvolgente...



Voglio citare una frase di trottolo che rispecchia perfettamente il rapporto con uomini più giovani:


> *Rivedi in lui probabilmente atteggiamenti che in altri uomini più scafati non trovi più...*


Ragazzi è questo il vero motivo di attrazione, e non la pelle, i muscoli e le altre cose sospettate dai più...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Condivido quello che dice trottolo, solo che eviterei di inviare un altro sms se non ha risposto all'altro.
> La pazienza innanzitutto, aspetterei che risponda o di reincontrarlo... e da lì ricominciare in modo più avvolgente...
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbè... Lea... parla per te!
RIVOGLIO LA MIA FACCINA A 32 DENTI!!!!!!!!

Sì, medierò questi consigli.

Aspetto, non rinnovo inviti.
Tanto prima o poi lo becco (se non si fa vivo lui).

E cercherò di spiegargli che non ho capito e che mi dispiace se in qualche modo l'ho offeso.

Che ne dite?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Condivido quello che dice trottolo, solo che eviterei di inviare un altro sms se non ha risposto all'altro.
> La pazienza innanzitutto, aspetterei che risponda o di reincontrarlo... e da lì ricominciare in modo più avvolgente...
> ..


Se lo avvolge di più....per me sguizza via come un'anguilla!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mailea...e se l'altro non l'avesse per un qualsiasi motivo ricevuto??? Capita e anche abbastanza spesso...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Se lo avvolge di più....per me sguizza via come un'anguilla!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora, perchè mi devi mettere di questi dubbi?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ora, perchè mi devi mettere di questi dubbi?


Perchè se no....non sarei io!!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

Lupa... IGNORALO..

....MA...

...frequenta i posti in cui lo puoi incontrare...

MA NIENTE SMS DEL CASPIO


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Ricevuto!


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

io mi sono persa qualcosa:

ma il "dio minorenne" .."è un bel maschiettooooo"??!

se non si fosse capito.. i due post parlano dello stesso tipo o no?!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> io mi sono persa qualcosa:
> 
> ma il "dio minorenne" .."è un bel maschiettooooo"??!
> 
> se non si fosse capito.. i due post parlano dello stesso tipo o no?!


No Nutellina, il bel maschietto è quello che sembra Malkovich e che mi detesta epperònonsiamocosìsicuri che mi detesti davvero.

Il Dio minorenne è un miracolo di madre natura che sto frequentando ultimamente ma che come puoi leggere mi da qualche grattacapo.
Per la cronaca... ha la tua età.

Niente da dichiarare?


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

opppufferbacco! se ha la mia età posso darti una mano.. cioè.. lo farei volentieri ma.. cavoli sta discussione è così lunga.
me lo fai un riassuntino??!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> opppufferbacco! se ha la mia età posso darti una mano.. cioè.. lo farei volentieri ma.. cavoli sta discussione è così lunga.
> me lo fai un riassuntino??!


Basta che leggi le prime due pagine, il resto è fuffa.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Basta che leggi le prime due pagine, *il resto è fuffa*.















Questa me la segno!!!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Questa me la segno!!!









... era per spiegarle la storia, no?


----------



## MariLea (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Se lo avvolge di più....per me sguizza via come un'anguilla!!
> 
> Mailea...e se l'altro non l'avesse per un qualsiasi motivo ricevuto??? Capita e anche abbastanza spesso...


Avvolgente il giusto.. niente di più che farlo sentire "accolto"... (non sguizza come un'anguilla, ma le si attorciglia intorno come un pitone...) 
Se non ha ricevuto... pazienza, meglio niente che due di seguito.






La Lupa ha detto:


> Vabbè... Lea... parla per te!





La Lupa ha detto:


> RIVOGLIO LA MIA FACCINA A 32 DENTI!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sì, medierò questi consigli.
> 
> ...


Io infatti parlo per me, ma anche per molte donne che hanno avuto storie con uomini più giovani. 
Per te non so, anche se credo che un tipo Malkovich sia sicuramente più intrigante e possa dare prestazioni uguali, se non migliori.. nonostante qualche ruga e muscoli meno tonici... riflettici...
Quindi aspetti... quando lo becchi sarai carina, niente spiegazioni non richieste... e stavolta non farai la stronza... il resto lo farà lui ;-)


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Lea mi piace.

Lei sì che ha le idee chiare. Mh!


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

ok letto.
oooooooh che cosa carina oltre misura la storia di un maschietto con la donna più grande. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ok faccio la seria.
Tento un'analisi, così a naso, anche se non sembra perchè tendo ad essere categorica nei miei scritti, sono tutte ipotesi con la I maiuscola.
non so quanto lui possa essere innamorato, queste storie sono tutte molto complicate e il fattore età butta nel calderone quel grosso quantitativo di "fascino" che il priobito e l'inusuale danno. 
Tu non sai cosa vuoi da sto tipo ma lui lo sa ancora di meno. il ragazzo è affascinato tantissimo da te e quel "sono un pischello devi dirmi tu cosa fare!" era l'ultima cosa che voleva farsi sfuggire dalla bocca e che ora lo fa essere rigido come un palo della luce. vuole essere alla tua altezza e vuole essere trattato da uomo come tutti gli altri tuoi partner, ma non ha l'esperienza dell'uomo, e non ha il sentire dell'uomo. è agitato da mille sensazioni inebrianti e si sente malleabile, cosa che fondamentalmente è tutto ciò che non vuole essere, ma non può fare a meno di essere, lotta contro se stesso.
il mio consiglio?! trattalo da persona adulta mentre gli spieghi ciò che a un tuo coetaneo non spiegheresti mai. è un controsenso?! è comprensibile?!
cioè cerca di stare attenta alla sua sensibilità e di chiedere spiegazioni seriamente quando non comprendi le sue reazioni, come se tu prendessi atto della differenza di età senza far di questo un problema.
e poi cerca di capire che stai facendo tu.. almeno uno dei due deve pur sapere che sta combinando no?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




o ti fa impazzire, ti piace troppo, ti fa incazzare e ti manda in paranoia quando non risponde...

o

ti infastidisce perchè ti sta troppo appiccicato e hai paura che gli altri credano che state insieme.

insomma che state a fa?!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Febbraio 2007)

ma quanto è saggia 'sta Nutella!

Ps: ma Malkovich che fine ha fatto? T'ha più tenuta la manina?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> il mio consiglio?! trattalo da persona adulta mentre gli spieghi ciò che a un tuo coetaneo non spiegheresti mai. è un controsenso?! è comprensibile?!
> cioè cerca di stare attenta alla sua sensibilità e di chiedere spiegazioni seriamente quando non comprendi le sue reazioni, come se tu prendessi atto della differenza di età senza far di questo un problema


Io dopo il tuo primo post su questo forum t'ho risposto che eri un brillante; te lo ricordi?
Eh, Nutè! Te lo ricordi???

Beh, c'avevo ragione, c'avevo!

Allora, io fin'ora ti assicuro che ho usato la massima attenzione a non fargli pesare la differenza d'età... considera che ci conosciamo da un mesetto e che fin'ora ci siamo incontrati sempre nel mio localaccio .Ecco, quello è un pò un problema forse, perchè in certi contesti la diversa esperienza è evidente.

Però ci sto attenta, perchè capisco che sia un punto delicato. Ma nonostante questo, probabilmente qualcosa lo ha comunque irritato.
Forse si è irritato da solo, non so.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quindi anche tu sei dell'idea di stare ferma ed attendere gli eventi? Di non forzare ulteriormente?


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ma quanto è saggia 'sta Nutella!
> 
> Ps: ma Malkovich che fine ha fatto? T'ha più tenuta la manina?


E non lo più visto... per fortuna, aggiungerei... mi ci mancava lui...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E non lo più visto... per fortuna, aggiungerei... mi ci mancava lui...


Aspetta aspetta... che poi quella sera te li ritrovi entrambi sotto i denti... e almeno uno te lo bruci!!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Aspetta aspetta... che poi quella sera te li ritrovi entrambi sotto i denti... e almeno uno te lo bruci!!


... E non mi fosse mai capitato!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque sei un corvaccio.
Ma che t'ho fatto???

Che t'ho fatto?????


----------



## maschio (20 Febbraio 2007)

*<<< rewind <<<*

Wwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrreeeewind a quando ero minorenne: 
- target: 40enne bona 
- mission: apprendere le finezze della dolce arte
- method: farsi sottostimare per un romanticone tutto zucchero e gioventù
- execution time: lo stretto indispensabile prima che s'innamora.

------ end of file------


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io dopo il tuo primo post su questo forum t'ho risposto che eri un brillante; te lo ricordi?
> Eh, Nutè! Te lo ricordi???
> 
> Beh, c'avevo ragione, c'avevo!
> ...


 
stai ferma e aspetta di rivederlo. quando lo rivedi però non ti consiglio di fare la sostenuta e l'imbronciata, ma di spendere con lui una mezz'ora a parlare di quel che è successo.
digli che non capisci perchè s'è incazzato e non capisci perchè si voglia sentir dire quel che deve fare. lui deve scegliere cosa fare, perchè di qualunque tipo di relazione si tratti, non esiste uno che guida e uno che viene trainato ma entrambi dovete scegliere cosa va bene per voi. tu vuoi andare?! vai senza pretendere che io ti dica stai. io voglio che tu rimanga?! te lo dico senza pretendere che tu rimanga per grazia divina. 
detta delle "regole" perchè poi lui si sappia un attimo districare per conto suo, perchè ora il pischello è in alto mare.

su quel che dice il maschio non concordo.
cioè...sì che la donna adulta (come l'uomo adulto) ti attraggono per le esperienze che hanno, ma uno non si lascia sfuggire di bocca certe frasi per poi non farsi più sentire se vuole solo sesso, anche perchè lupa se agisce come scrive non è una vedova inconsolabile se il ragazzetto mostra di volersi solo divertire, è una che se si sente dire "io vado" ti risponde "ciao"...un mito di donna.
io a 22 anni ho bazzicato con un  36enne (single eh)... ma quello dopo 2 appuntamenti parlava di ferie insieme e di progetti di convivenza! diciamo che spesso non ci s'intende. (l'ho mandato a ramengo nel giro di 3 appuntamenti.. brrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

maschio ha detto:


> Wwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrreeeewind a quando ero minorenne:
> - target: 40enne bona
> - mission: apprendere le finezze della dolce arte
> - method: farsi sottostimare per un romanticone tutto zucchero e gioventù
> ...


Allora... intanto, OVVIAMENTE, non è minorenne!

- target: ce n'ho 37 e ne dimostro MOOOOOOOLTI di meno
- mission: questo di apprendere sembrerebbe sbattersene. Altrimenti saremmo già arrivati almeno alla 5a lezione
- method: può darsi che sia quello che dici tu. Considera che sto qua è un gran fico e si deve spolverare le ragazzine di dosso
- execution time: chi? Io o lui?

E' sempre un piacere leggerti.


----------



## Maschio (20 Febbraio 2007)

*proseguo da maschio (non decerebrato....ancora)*

Che non fosse minorenne lo sapevo: ho letto sopra....
....che faccio proseguo crudo e puro? Proseguo! Io ho solo scritto come ero io a quell'età. Soggettivisssssssima opinione. 
Ricordo che a quell'età avevo capito che qualsiasi donna, per averla davvero, bisognava farla sentire una regina. Avevo anche capito, o credevo di aver capito (poi ho avuto parziali smentite) che una donna più grande di te cerca quello che i coetanei sembra che non siano più in grado di darti: romanticismo e ingenuità. Infine non avevo ancora capito, ma l'ho parzialmente capito dopo, che col passare del tempo, quasi tutte le donne sono convinte di dimostrare MOOOOOLTI meno anni di quelli ricavabili da quanto freddamente stampigliato sulla carta d'identità.
Il fatto che non voglia apprendere.....mumble....che gl'hai fatto? L'hai mandato in blocco per overdose di nozioni? Non lo domini abbastanza come qualsiasi scolaretto volenteroso vorrebbe? Ti sei fatta vedere troppo coinvolta? Le ipotesi sono troppe!!!!
L'execution time era riferito a lui, no?





La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora... intanto, OVVIAMENTE, non è minorenne!
> 
> - target: ce n'ho 37 e ne dimostro MOOOOOOOLTI di meno
> - mission: questo di apprendere sembrerebbe sbattersene. Altrimenti saremmo già arrivati almeno alla 5a lezione
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> stai ferma e aspetta di rivederlo. quando lo rivedi però non ti consiglio di fare la sostenuta e l'imbronciata, ma di spendere con lui una mezz'ora a parlare di quel che è successo.
> digli che non capisci perchè s'è incazzato e non capisci perchè si voglia sentir dire quel che deve fare. lui deve scegliere cosa fare, perchè di qualunque tipo di relazione si tratti, non esiste uno che guida e uno che viene trainato ma entrambi dovete scegliere cosa va bene per voi. tu vuoi andare?! vai senza pretendere che io ti dica stai. io voglio che tu rimanga?! te lo dico senza pretendere che tu rimanga per grazia divina.
> detta delle "regole" perchè poi lui si sappia un attimo districare per conto suo, perchè ora il pischello è in alto mare.


E' esattamente quello che penso di fare.
Di parlagli così, intendo.

Sul dettare delle regole ci devo pensare, perchè in effetti, pure io non ho tanto chiaro cosa vorrei da sto splendore.
Non posso pensare di tirarmi una storia, dai!
Quindi le regole vanno pianificate. Prima devo però verificare se c'è qualcosa su cui pianificare.



> ...ma uno non si lascia sfuggire di bocca certe frasi per poi non farsi più sentire se vuole solo sesso, anche perchè lupa se agisce come scrive non è una vedova inconsolabile se il ragazzetto mostra di volersi solo divertire, è una che se si sente dire "io vado" ti risponde "ciao"...


Ma infatti, io è lì che sono andata in confusione.
Io me lo sarei portato a casa volentieri, abbiamo flirtato tutta la notte, non s'è scollato un attimo (poi lui ci sballa a far vedere al "pubblico" che siamo intimi, lo stronzo!) ma, se mi dici che devi andare, che devi accompagnare a casa l'amico io ti dico ciao sì, ci sentiamo. Che ti devo rispondere?
E' stato comico, l'ho salutato... ero al banco a parlare con amici... dopo 2 minuti è arrivato di nuovo: "vabbè **, io vado..." e poi quello che ho già raccontato...


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Che non fosse minorenne lo sapevo: ho letto sopra....
> ....che faccio proseguo crudo e puro? Proseguo! Io ho solo scritto come ero io a quell'età. Soggettivisssssssima opinione.
> Ricordo che a quell'età avevo capito che qualsiasi donna, per averla davvero, bisognava farla sentire una regina. Avevo anche capito, o credevo di aver capito (poi ho avuto parziali smentite) che una donna più grande di te cerca quello che i coetanei sembra che non siano più in grado di darti: romanticismo e ingenuità. Infine non avevo ancora capito, ma l'ho parzialmente capito dopo, che col passare del tempo, quasi tutte le donne sono convinte di dimostrare MOOOOOLTI meno anni di quelli ricavabili da quanto freddamente stampigliato sulla carta d'identità.
> Il fatto che non voglia apprendere.....mumble....che gl'hai fatto? L'hai mandato in blocco per overdose di nozioni? Non lo domini abbastanza come qualsiasi scolaretto volenteroso vorrebbe? Ti sei fatta vedere troppo coinvolta? Le ipotesi sono troppe!!!!
> L'execution time era riferito a lui, no?


sei un genio! e dire che tutti ci tacciano di essere così maledettamente complicate...
lui, già a 20 anni, aveva il mondo femminile sul palmo della mano.

guarda che stai parlando di donne non di tampax. e comunque anche i tampax hanno il foglietto con le controindicazioni e i rischi dell'uso......

vado a festeggiare il carnevale va! devo fabbricarmi la maschera


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Che non fosse minorenne lo sapevo: ho letto sopra....
> ....che faccio proseguo crudo e puro? Proseguo! Io ho solo scritto come ero io a quell'età. Soggettivisssssssima opinione.
> Ricordo che a quell'età avevo capito che qualsiasi donna, per averla davvero, bisognava farla sentire una regina. Avevo anche capito, o credevo di aver capito (poi ho avuto parziali smentite) che una donna più grande di te cerca quello che i coetanei sembra che non siano più in grado di darti: romanticismo e ingenuità. Infine non avevo ancora capito, ma l'ho parzialmente capito dopo, che col passare del tempo, quasi tutte le donne sono convinte di dimostrare MOOOOOLTI meno anni di quelli ricavabili da quanto freddamente stampigliato sulla carta d'identità.
> Il fatto che non voglia apprendere.....mumble....che gl'hai fatto? L'hai mandato in blocco per overdose di nozioni? Non lo domini abbastanza come qualsiasi scolaretto volenteroso vorrebbe? Ti sei fatta vedere troppo coinvolta? Le ipotesi sono troppe!!!!
> L'execution time era riferito a lui, no?


Allora... io già da regina mi ci sento da sola... in più, nel mio entourage c'ho un buon numero di lacchè, cavalieri, buffoni e cantastorie (tutti ovviamente mooooolto discutibili) e il bambinello lo sa benissimo. Infatti già l'altra notte ha reagito con irritazione ad un paio di... ehm... diciamo attestati di stima degli astanti.

Sul cosa cerco... beh... io, principalmente... beh... insomma... quella roba là... dai che hai capito... certo, se attaccato al manico ci trovo tutto il resto, allora valuto se è il caso.
In questo caso potrebbe essere il caso.

Sull'età sorvolo, non meriti attenzione.

Non gli ho fatto nulla. Anzi, ho lasciato fare a lui. Mi pareva giusto così, ho visto che aveva bisogno dei suoi tempi.
Non ce lo vedo nella parte dello scolaretto volentereso, perchè è una gran testa di cazzo, prepotente, irascibile e direi... permaloso.


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che penso di fare.
> Di parlagli così, intendo.
> 
> Sul dettare delle regole ci devo pensare, perchè in effetti, pure io non ho tanto chiaro cosa vorrei da sto splendore.
> ...


 
lui è abituato ad avere le ragazzine che gli dicono "oh.. devi proprio andare?!"
è questo che lo fa incazzare.. non sa nemmeno fino a che punto ti piace.
non ti dico di dettare "regole" sul siamo fidanzati/amanti/amici ecc ecc, ti dico solo di mettere bene in chiaro il concetto che "tu dici e fai quel che ti senti di fare. se vuoi stare con me, non dirmi tre volte "io vado" dimmi una sola volta "io vado a portare a casa l'amico. dopo ti ritrovo?!" è molto semplice, gli spieghi, senza dirglielo, che tu sei un po' troppo grande per essere la sua svenevole ragazzina. digli soltanto che sei fatta così, che ognuno debba saper esprimere ciò che vuole quando lo vuole.

un escamotage.. se ti chiede tu cosa vuoi, buttagli lì un "voglio vivermi il qui ed ora", non entrare in discussioni su passate relazioni, età incompatibile, ecc ecc.


----------



## Maschio (20 Febbraio 2007)

*Otella*

Dai Otellina: avevo fatto rewind, ricordi? Infatti a quell'età non avevo capito nulla. Adesso nemmeno: solo che almeno oggi lo so.
All'epoca credevo di avere capito tutto, di avere dei punti fermi e mi ero fatto dei teoremini piccini picciò per darmi coraggio. Ti assicuro che molti miei amichetti ragionavano così....qualcuno ragiona così pure adesso! 



Otella82 ha detto:


> sei un genio! e dire che tutti ci tacciano di essere così maledettamente complicate...
> lui, già a 20 anni, aveva il mondo femminile sul palmo della mano.
> 
> guarda che stai parlando di donne non di tampax. e comunque anche i tampax hanno il foglietto con le controindicazioni e i rischi dell'uso......
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> lui è abituato ad avere le ragazzine che gli dicono "oh.. devi proprio andare?!"
> è questo che lo fa incazzare.. non sa nemmeno fino a che punto ti piace.
> non ti dico di dettare "regole" sul siamo fidanzati/amanti/amici ecc ecc, ti dico solo di mettere bene in chiaro il concetto che "tu dici e fai quel che ti senti di fare. se vuoi stare con me, non dirmi tre volte "io vado" dimmi una sola volta "io vado a portare a casa l'amico. dopo ti ritrovo?!" è molto semplice, gli spieghi, senza dirglielo, che tu sei un po' troppo grande per essere la sua svenevole ragazzina. digli soltanto che sei fatta così, che ognuno debba saper esprimere ciò che vuole quando lo vuole.
> 
> un escamotage.. se ti chiede tu cosa vuoi, buttagli lì un "voglio vivermi il qui ed ora", non entrare in discussioni su passate relazioni, età incompatibile, ecc ecc.









Posso adottarti?


----------



## maschio (20 Febbraio 2007)

*aiaiaiaiaaaaai*

Lupa: prova a prendere il volante in mano e ingrana la quarta. Dirigilo tu. Mi sa mi sa mi sa che cade come una pera matura. Scommetti? E...se posso...ultimo consiglio....l'età, fagliela pesare ECCOME!



La Lupa ha detto:


> Allora... io già da regina mi ci sento da sola... in più, nel mio entourage c'ho un buon numero di lacchè, cavalieri, buffoni e cantastorie (tutti ovviamente mooooolto discutibili) e il bambinello lo sa benissimo. Infatti già l'altra notte ha reagito con irritazione ad un paio di... ehm... diciamo attestati di stima degli astanti.
> 
> Sul cosa cerco... beh... io, principalmente... beh... insomma... quella roba là... dai che hai capito... certo, se attaccato al manico ci trovo tutto il resto, allora valuto se è il caso.
> In questo caso potrebbe essere il caso.
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

maschio ha detto:


> Lupa: prova a prendere il volante in mano e ingrana la quarta. Dirigilo tu. Mi sa mi sa mi sa che cade come una pera matura. Scommetti? E...se posso...ultimo consiglio....l'età, fagliela pesare ECCOME!


Perchè?
Scusa, è il primo a mostrare segni di sofferenza sull'argomento!


----------



## Maschio (20 Febbraio 2007)

*fatti .... non parole*

Fagliela pesare NON a parole, intendevo. Così lo smonti. Ma coi FATTI!
Lupaaaaaaaaaaaaa yuuuuuuhhhhh eddaiiii....non far finta di non capire! Io ai civili non li sfioro nemmeno con i guanti....ma tu non sei un civile. A buon intenditor...



La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Scusa, è il primo a mostrare segni di sofferenza sull'argomento!


----------



## La Lupa (20 Febbraio 2007)

Maschio ha detto:


> Fagliela pesare NON a parole, intendevo. Così lo smonti. Ma coi FATTI!
> Lupaaaaaaaaaaaaa yuuuuuuhhhhh eddaiiii....non far finta di non capire! Io ai civili non li sfioro nemmeno con i guanti....ma tu non sei un civile. A buon intenditor...


Aaaaa.... ok..... sì sì.... son d'accordo... anche perchè la prima volta passi, ma poi non è che posso aspettare che ci arrivi da solo... comunque, per la cronaca, è avanti il ragazzo.


----------



## Old Otella82 (20 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Posso adottarti?


 
sì..però mi fa fatica cambiare il nick in "Lupacchiotta" 

ps= io non parlo di cosa fare a letto chiaramente. in quello fate vobis, ma soprattutto tu, alla fine devi inseguire il piacere.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Lupottella?

Sul ps, tesora, conto di cavarmela.


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Lupottella?
> 
> Sul ps, tesora, conto di cavarmela.


non avevo dubbi.. è maschio che consiglia lì, io mi fido di te


----------



## Old Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2007)

*traduco*

Tu ti stai prendendo una sbandata per il ragazzino.
Lui si sta prendendo una sbandata.
Prudentemente si è spaventato e si sta domandando..ma chi me lo fa fare? Tanto mica sono alla fame!..

A te consiglierei di lasciar perdere ..
A lui ..pure


P.S. Prendi un attimo la macchina del tempo e ritorna ventenne innamorata persa di un coetaneo e lo vedi che si sta mettendo con una Lupa... Lupa resterebbe viva?
Cosa voglio dire con questo P.S. lo capisci, no?


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Mica tanto.

Cioè, che sia campo minato lo vedo pure da sola... però... non è che penso di sposarmelo.

Tra i due, sinceramente, quello che piglia più botte mi sa che è lui.

O no?


----------



## Old Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Appunto*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Mica tanto.
> 
> Cioè, che sia campo minato lo vedo pure da sola... però... non è che penso di sposarmelo.
> 
> ...


A questo si riferiva il mio P.S. ...ho evitato di proporti la macchina del tempo per farti immaginare di essere la madre di un pischello che si trova in questa situazione.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Ritrovata ha detto:


> A questo si riferiva il mio P.S. ...ho evitato di proporti la macchina del tempo per farti immaginare di essere la madre di un pischello che si trova in questa situazione..


Che stronza!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbè, quello sai... è tutta arte che entra... sai che bell'ometto che mi diventa dopo che gli ho insegnato quelle quattromilacinnquemila cose che deve imparare?

Vorrà dire che chi se lo becca dopo mi ringrazierà.


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Febbraio 2007)

ora la madre.. ha 24 anni mina 15! a 24 anni il ragazzo non deve chiedere i permesso a mammina per uscire, e non deve avere l'approvazione del parentado per uscire con una. e confido anche che abbia passato l'età del "figliolo.. parliamo un po' io e te ti va?! dunque.. i fatti della vita.. tu sei grande vuoi far sesso.. sai cos'è un preservativo"?!

dai dai, non la facciamo così tragica


----------



## Old grace (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mica tanto.
> 
> Cioè, che sia campo minato lo vedo pure da sola... però... non è che penso di sposarmelo.
> 
> ...


no, in questo tipo di rapporti se qualcuno prende le botte è generalmente il più grande, per tutta una serie di motivi anche non strettamente connessi alla relazione in sé.
in ogni caso: perchè lasciar perdere? perché pensare alle botte?
goditi *con leggerezza* questo stato di confusione, attesa e desiderio. 
nel tuo caso non prevedo conseguenze nefaste.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ora la madre.. ha 24 anni mina 15! a 24 anni il ragazzo non deve chiedere i permesso a mammina per uscire, e non deve avere l'approvazione del parentado per uscire con una. e confido anche che abbia passato l'età del "figliolo.. parliamo un po' io e te ti va?! dunque.. i fatti della vita.. tu sei grande vuoi far sesso.. sai cos'è un preservativo"?!
> 
> dai dai, non la facciamo così tragica


Diglielo Nutè!

Poi lui è grandicello... dimostra più anni di quelli che ha... vive per i cazzi suoi... ha un lavoro interessante... ha già girato mezzo mondo (causa lavoro del padre)... è smart, è smart...


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

grace ha detto:


> no, in questo tipo di rapporti se qualcuno prende le botte è generalmente il più grande, per tutta una serie di motivi anche non strettamente connessi alla relazione in sé.
> in ogni caso: perchè lasciar perdere? perché pensare alle botte?
> goditi *con leggerezza* questo stato di confusione, attesa e desiderio.
> nel tuo caso non prevedo conseguenze nefaste.


Grande Grace!
Sì, con leggerezza.... difatti i giorni scorsi mi son fatta pigliare dal lato oscuro, ma non ce n'ho proprio voglia!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Diglielo Nutè!
> 
> Poi lui è grandicello... dimostra più anni di quelli che ha... vive per i cazzi suoi... ha un lavoro interessante... ha già girato mezzo mondo (causa lavoro del padre)... è smart, è smart...


A 24 anni senza offesa... ma col ca@@o che un ragazzo e' smart!!!


----------



## Old Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Dipende*

..da che parte guardi il mondo tutto dipende...
Non mi sembra che la stia prendendo con leggerezza nessuno..
Mica lui rende conto né deve render conto alla madre ..né alla presunta ragazza innamorata ..era per proporre punti di vista meno leggeri rispetto a lui ..
Anche Lupa è tutto meno che una minorenne ..ma il rischio di scottarsi lo vedo molto vicino e gliel'ho ricordato ...anche sua mamma glielo direbbe!


----------



## Old MASCALZONE (21 Febbraio 2007)

E' un po' sfuggevole il giovane  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' bello tenere in mano lo "Scettro" del potere ...
Cavalcare dominando .... 

Ma da' molto fastidio quando il cavallo e' poco domabile!!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Esattamente.


----------



## Old Vulvia (21 Febbraio 2007)

*psss..*

Lupa, pensa che mia nonna, classe 1901, se l'è pure sposato un pischello più giovane di 15 anni!


----------



## Old MASCALZONE (21 Febbraio 2007)

conosco bene quel tipo di carattere .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




      dico il tuo hahahahh


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lupa, pensa che mia nonna, classe 1901, se l'è pure sposato un pischello più giovane di 15 anni!


E allora!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra me e lui ce ne sono SOLO 13!!!

La cosa che mi fa ridere è che siamo qua a farci dei segoni assurdi, poi magari questo non lo vedo mai più!

Sai come sono 'sti giovani...


----------



## Old Otella82 (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E allora!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, non lo so, come sono sti giovani?!


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> no, non lo so, come sono sti giovani?!


Eh! Te lo saprò dire tra qualche giorno...


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*

Non mi pare che il pischello  ( e non è neanche proprio pischello) sia tanto alle prime armi!!! E poi non è detto che sia lui a prendere le botte...

Tu stai scrivendo di lui... e quello chissà a cosa pensa e cosa fa!
Per adesso ha vinto lui.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi pare che il pischello ( e non è neanche proprio pischello) sia tanto alle prime armi!!! E poi non è detto che sia lui a prendere le botte...
> 
> Tu stai scrivendo di lui... e quello chissà a cosa pensa e cosa fa!
> Per adesso ha vinto lui.


Vinto.
Che parola grossa!!!

Dipende... se la vedi dal suo punto di vista, che l'altra mattina se n'è andato con le pive nel sacco... non c'aveva tanto la faccia di quello vittorioso...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Su caso faccia e pensi, ovviamente, non posso dire nulla.

Magari non gli viene nemmeno in mente.

Lo scopriremo, no?


----------



## Old grace (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh! Te lo saprò dire tra qualche giorno...


comunque, siccome l'appetito vien parlando ... mi sa che telefonerò al mio pischello archiviato troppo frettolosamente 3 settimane fa.
ha 6 anni meno di me ... hai visto mai?
ciao carissime, parto!

oh lupa faccé sapé


----------



## Iris (21 Febbraio 2007)

*lupa*

mah. le pive nel sacco. Magari era solo stanco.


----------



## La Lupa (21 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> mah. le pive nel sacco. Magari era solo stanco.


No no.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Grace, che te devo dì... son contenta di essere utile.


----------



## Old coccinellarossa (21 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah... Vulvia... guarda... non ci capisco un cazzo.
> 
> C'ho un umore veramente mefitico.
> 
> ...


 
Ciao,
Queste cose succedevano anche a me e il mio fidanzato all'inizio, forse ha solo bisogno di capire come vanno queste cose o come gestirfe voi 2, non credi?
Ah, il mio fidanzato ha 21 anni da poco e io 27 e staimo insieme da quando lui era appena maggiorenne...
Stare con lui, lottare con lui, affrontare litigate tipo quella tua sono state le cose migliori della mia vita...
Ascoltalo e non 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  troppo.
Ciao


----------



## Old Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2007)

*Ragazzeeeee*

Non vi avanza un pischello anche per me ? Uno sui 45/50 ...


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vi avanza un pischello anche per me ? Uno sui 45/50 ...


si scherzaci...
ti ci vorrebbe davvero un pischello a te... hai bisogno di imparare un pò di cosine...


----------



## Old Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2007)

*appunto...*



mailea ha detto:


> si scherzaci...





mailea ha detto:


> ti ci vorrebbe davvero un pischello a te... hai bisogno di imparare un pò di cosine...


..uno sui 45/50 è pischello per me!​
Uno dell'età del fidanzato della figlia o un ex alunno 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ..mi farebbe un po' senso...mica sono Brooke Logan ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












...e poi uno così perverso da considerarmi ..non lo vorrei​


----------



## MariLea (21 Febbraio 2007)

allora facciamo massimo 40 e non  se ne parli più!


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

coccinellarossa ha detto:


> Ciao,
> Queste cose succedevano anche a me e il mio fidanzato all'inizio, forse ha solo bisogno di capire come vanno queste cose o come gestirfe voi 2, non credi?
> Ah, il mio fidanzato ha 21 anni da poco e io 27 e staimo insieme da quando lui era appena maggiorenne...
> Stare con lui, lottare con lui, affrontare litigate tipo quella tua sono state le cose migliori della mia vita...
> ...


Ciao Cocci!

Grazie per il contruibuto... è che... fidanzato... brrrrrr.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte, ieri sera ho visto una carissima amica, donna buona e giusta, e le ho un pò raccontato... mi ha fatto un culo così!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lei (che mi conosce benisssssimo) sostiene che finchè non accetterò di rinunciare a qualcosa della mia vita, otterrò solo risultati del genere.

E forse c'ha ragione.

E' che se faccio la lista non mi viene proprio niente da depennare!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2007)

*chiarissimo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Cocci!
> 
> Grazie per il contruibuto... è che... fidanzato... brrrrrr.....
> 
> ...


Non vuoi depennare niente per non lasciarti spazio (mentale) libero per farti coinvolgere profondamente da un uomo e così cerchi lo sfuggente ..il troppo giovane ...il pirla ... sembri Ally Mc Beal ...se non hai mai visto la serie ti consiglio il cofanetto della prima serie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..è più rivelatrice di come siamo fatte di anni di psicoanalisi ..infatti gli uomini non la capiscono 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Bruja (22 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Cocci!
> 
> Grazie per il contruibuto... è che... fidanzato... brrrrrr.....
> 
> ...


 
Hai provato con gli intemerati fornitori di .......sòle? L'età è ininfluente!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vuoi depennare niente per non lasciarti spazio (mentale) libero per farti coinvolgere profondamente da un uomo e così cerchi lo sfuggente ..il troppo giovane ...il pirla ... sembri Ally Mc Beal ...se non hai mai visto la serie ti consiglio il cofanetto della prima serie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... ma è quella di Sex & City? Perchè mi dicono sempre che sembro quella lì... ad ogni modo... io vorrei... ma è che poi ci sono delle situazioni così radicate che non è mica facile scalzarle.

La verità ragazze, è che io desidererei una relazione... con dei parametri talmente personali che mi rendo conto siano impossibili da ottenere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Nooooo*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh... ma è quella di Sex & City? Perchè mi dicono sempre che sembro quella lì... ad ogni modo... io vorrei... ma è che poi ci sono delle situazioni così radicate che non è mica facile scalzarle.





La Lupa ha detto:


> La verità ragazze, è che io desidererei una relazione... con dei parametri talmente personali che mi rendo conto siano impossibili da ottenere.


Ma di Sex and the city ti paragonano a Carrie (che vuole un uomo e si impegna) o a Samantha (mitica Samantha che finisce con un pischello figo da paura che la ama in modo maturo) ?​
No Ally è un'altra serie e nella sua ricerca incontra tipi da corte dei miracoli (dal punto di vista sentimentale) ...ma in realtà ha paura di soffrire.. (ah ..si organizza anche con un'amica per vendicarsi di un tale per lasciarlo a braghe calate in un parcheggio!!!!) per il primo amore che l'ha delusa e che ritrova nello stesso studio.. E' una serie originale in cui vengono visualizzati gli stati d'animo.​
Per chi sa di cosa parlo:le sequenze di Ally che si sente bimbetta coi calzini sull'enorme sedia e quando si sente portata via dal camion dell'immondizia..sono geniali 

	
	
		
		
	


	














P.S. Qualche sera guarda i dvd di queste due serie...risparmi alcool ..fumo ..e sono un modo ironico e leggero che fa vedere dentro...​


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma di Sex and the city ti paragonano a Carrie (che vuole un uomo e si impegna) o a Samantha (mitica Samantha che finisce con un pischello figo da paura che la ama in modo maturo) ?​No Ally è un'altra serie e nella sua ricerca incontra tipi da corte dei miracoli (dal punto di vista sentimentale) ...ma in realtà ha paura di soffrire.. (ah ..si organizza anche con un'amica per vendicarsi di un tale per lasciarlo a braghe calate in un parcheggio!!!!) per il primo amore che l'ha delusa e che ritrova nello stesso studio.. E' una serie originale in cui vengono visualizzati gli stati d'animo.​Per chi sa di cosa parlo:le sequenze di Ally che si sente bimbetta coi calzini sull'enorme sedia e quando si sente portata via dal camion dell'immondizia..sono geniali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boh... non lo so quale di queste... ad ogni modo io ce le ho tutte quelle categorie!

La corte dei Miracoli ce l'ho davvero, e non in senso figurato... il pischello, se si degna, ce l'abbiamo (che poi non è il primo, ma vabbè...), le braghe le abbiamo fatte calare giusto poco tempo fa e mollate nel parcheggio...

Insomma, se conoscete uno sceneggiatore ditegli pure di contattarmi... organizziamo una  diretta che gli faccio fare una audience da paura.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Febbraio 2007)

*Appunto*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Boh... non lo so quale di queste... ad ogni modo io ce le ho tutte quelle categorie!
> 
> La corte dei Miracoli ce l'ho davvero, e non in senso figurato... il pischello, se si degna, ce l'abbiamo (che poi non è il primo, ma vabbè...), le braghe le abbiamo fatte calare giusto poco tempo fa e mollate nel parcheggio...
> 
> Insomma, se conoscete uno sceneggiatore ditegli pure di contattarmi... organizziamo una diretta che gli faccio fare una audience da paura.


E' per questo che ti consigliavo la visione ..per le analogie.
E' impossibile vedersi dall'esterno..ma certi film aiutano più di stupende opere letterarie o sedute psicologiche.
Prova.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## La Lupa (22 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' per questo che ti consigliavo la visione ..per le analogie.​
> E' impossibile vedersi dall'esterno..ma certi film aiutano più di stupende opere letterarie o sedute psicologiche.​
> Prova..


Dici?
Non c'ho mai pensato.


----------



## Old Otella82 (23 Febbraio 2007)

Lupaaaaa non ci lasciare la storia a metà!!!
io son curiosa eh! voglio sapere eh! allora??
novità??

Lupottella


----------



## La Lupa (23 Febbraio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Lupaaaaa non ci lasciare la storia a metà!!!
> io son curiosa eh! voglio sapere eh! allora??
> novità??
> 
> Lupottella


No.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi sto scassando.

Però conto di beccarlo stasera.


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Lupa scassatella...............quel "beccarlo" è tutto un programma  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (23 Febbraio 2007)

C'hai ragione... volevo dire...

Spero tanto di incontrarlo questa sera.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> C'hai ragione... volevo dire...
> 
> Spero tanto di incontrarlo questa sera.


 
seee...proprio con quella faccia )) precisa...

ti vorrei vedere davvero...


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> seee...proprio con quella faccia )) precisa...
> 
> ti vorrei vedere davvero...


Mi accodo........... ne vedremmo delle belle  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi accodo........... ne vedremmo delle belle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
chissà che sta combinando sotto terra a quest'ora...


----------



## Bruja (23 Febbraio 2007)

*Ssssttt*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> chissà che sta combinando sotto terra a quest'ora...


 
Non fare rumore, non so come sia ma dai suoni che ho sentito non mi sembrava Lupa. Piuttosto delle chiacchiere fra Enrico la talpa e Cesira ..... sai quelli di Lupo Alberto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non fare rumore, non so come sia ma dai suoni che ho sentito non mi sembrava Lupa. Piuttosto delle chiacchiere fra Enrico la talpa e Cesira ..... sai quelli di Lupo Alberto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ahahahha....ho presente Bruja,,,ssstttt

nascondiamoci tra le fratte allora.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)




----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Ah...*

...deduco che sia stato un piacevole week end 

	
	
		
		
	


	






La Lupa ha detto:


>


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

E da cosa lo deduci, Persichè?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Niente da fare.
Il pupo fa il duro.

Sono furibonda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*ho frainteso*



La Lupa ha detto:


> E da cosa lo deduci, Persichè?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..avevo interpretato male i diavoletti ...con qualcosa di fiammeggiante 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..avevo interpretato male i diavoletti ...con qualcosa di fiammeggiante


La cosa più fiammeggiante che mi viene in mente è la sua macchina quando gli darò fuoco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Febbraio 2007)

*allora c'è del fuoco...*








La Lupa ha detto:


> La cosa più fiammeggiante che mi viene in mente è la sua macchina quando gli darò fuoco.


...mi sa che però quella che si sta scottando ..sei tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Bruja (26 Febbraio 2007)

*La LUpa*

Senti un po', che ne diresti di farlo decantare un pochino questo "noli me tangere"??
E' quasi stagione di radicchi..............digli che ne vada a raccogliere, magari torna rinsavito!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po', che ne diresti di farlo decantare un pochino questo "noli me tangere"??
> E' quasi stagione di radicchi..............digli che ne vada a raccogliere, magari torna rinsavito!!
> Bruja


Per me può morire di stenti.

Se c'è una cosa che mi fa incazzare sono i duri.
Con me non fuziona. Mi incazzo ma non ti darò mai soddisfazione.

Sei ancora lì che puzzi di latte e fai il pazzesco?
Con me????

Naaaa... vai a morire.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*lupa*

Fa il duro in che senso? Fa l'indifferente, o il gradasso?
Chi ce l'ha messo sul piedistallo 'sto ragazzino?


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Fa il duro in che senso? Fa l'indifferente, o il gradasso?
> Chi ce l'ha messo sul piedistallo 'sto ragazzino?


A guarda, come ce l'ho messo lo tiro giù.

Fa il duro nel senso che usa la tattica "brillo per l'assenza".

Vedi, la vera indifferenza, quella sincera perchè provata, è esserci come sempre e dire "vabbè, dai, pazienza... è andata così".

Non esserci forzatamente puzza tanto di "guarda come sono indifferente che addirittura non mi faccio vedere".

Comprì?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupotta*

Senti senza offesa ma ci sta che lui non sia interessato...

Magari l'evitarti non e' una tattica... scusa per la crudezza del Lunedi' mattina


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> A guarda, come ce l'ho messo lo tiro giù.
> 
> Fa il duro nel senso che usa la tattica "brillo per l'assenza".
> 
> ...


 
io li ammiro un casino questi qua... vedrai che lui è interessato una cifra e ti fa andare un pò a male con questo atteggiamento e quando torna zac! colpisce.... sono quelli come me che corteggiano vecchia maniera....attenzioni  improvvisate rose regali sono un pò demodè   (un pò scontati.... anche per le mogli).... non si cucca più nessuno nonostante il metro e ottantacinque gli occhi verdi e gli addominali in rilievo .....

bastardo dentro


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti senza offesa ma ci sta che lui non sia interessato...
> 
> Magari l'evitarti non e' una tattica... scusa per la crudezza del Lunedi' mattina


Certo che ci sta, Letti.

Ma allora non ci starebbe la scenata che m'ha fatto la settimana scorsa. O no?

Tu fai scenate gratis a qualcuno che non ti interessa?

Vedremo...

Biddì, se ti do il mio indirizzo me le mandi le rose?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Certo che ci sta, Letti.
> 
> Ma allora non ci starebbe la scenata che m'ha fatto la settimana scorsa. O no?
> 
> ...


talmente tante che poi non riesci a fare entrare il minorenne....


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> talmente tante che poi non riesci a fare entrare il minorenne....


Tranquillo.

Quello ci sta per un bel pò fuori dalla porta.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> io li ammiro un casino questi qua... vedrai che lui è interessato una cifra e ti fa andare un pò a male con questo atteggiamento e quando torna zac! colpisce.... sono quelli come me che corteggiano vecchia maniera....attenzioni improvvisate rose regali sono un pò demodè (un pò scontati.... anche per le mogli).... non si cucca più nessuno nonostante il metro e ottantacinque gli occhi verdi e gli addominali in rilievo .....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Non le conosci bene le donne allora!!! Mica siamo tutte uguali!
 Uno che soarisce , torna, sparisce, torna... mi rompe!!!
Rischia di trovare il posto occupato quando torna!!!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non le conosci bene le donne allora!!! Mica siamo tutte uguali!
> Uno che soarisce , torna, sparisce, torna... mi rompe!!!
> Rischia di trovare il posto occupato quando torna!!!


Appunto.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non le conosci bene le donne allora!!! Mica siamo tutte uguali!
> Uno che soarisce , torna, sparisce, torna... mi rompe!!!
> Rischia di trovare il posto occupato quando torna!!!


non so. però la mia impressione è che quello "un pò così", "un pò manedetto" .... alla fine sia sempre un pò più voluto (e idealizzato). magari invece chi trova una persona - la aiuta costantemente nel proprio percorso, la sorregge in varie fasi della propria vita e in cambio non chiede molto se non tenerezza - alla fine sia un pò più noioso, scontato. sembrano dimostrarlo anche le storie qui. quante di voi tutte siete dietro a uomini senza spina dorsale che stanno un pò qua un pò la, uomini non sanno prendere alcuna decisione ingannano moglie, figli amante (un inganno affettivo costante) oltre che loro stessi. non so.  Forse anche io sono della stessa risma mi sono perso dietro qualcuna per cui non valevo poi molto....eppure, va così.... desideriamo costantemente ciò che non abbiamo e non valorizziamo ciò che abbiamo. Ma va così anche nei rapporti costanti io non ho mai "mollato la presa" nei confronti di mia moglie - per tenere sempre alta la tensione, per non fare venire meno la passione - però, non sono stato, nel tempo, granchè corrisposto; chissà in un'altra vita farò la controprova.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*B.B.*

Ma tu non sei un bastardo, tu sei l'ultimo dei moicani!!!
A parte gli scherzi, te li farei conoscere io i bastardi!!!
Comunque non è vero che tutte le donne vanno dietro a chi le fa soffrire. Se devo soffrire, soffro da sola.
Io quelli senza spina dorsale non li voglio proprio!!!
E che me ne faccio!!!

Manda pure fiori: ti dò l'indirizzo.


----------



## Old blondie (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non le conosci bene le donne allora!!! Mica siamo tutte uguali!
> Uno che soarisce , torna, sparisce, torna... mi rompe!!!
> Rischia di trovare il posto occupato quando torna!!!


infatti.persino una come me, un po' fessa con tipi così, dopo un po' si rompe e decide di occuparsi con altro


----------



## Old blondie (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Per me può morire di stenti.
> 
> Se c'è una cosa che mi fa incazzare sono i duri.
> Con me non fuziona. Mi incazzo ma non ti darò mai soddisfazione.
> ...


E adesso quando dovresti rivederlo?


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

blondie ha detto:


> E adesso quando dovresti rivederlo?


Mai più, ovviamente.


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mai più, ovviamente.


E si. Ogni tanto bisogna voltare la clessidra.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

*So che è brutto...*

...ma ci sta proprio un..te l'avevo detto!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Col messaggino (come ti avevo suggerito invece di far la dura) avresti verificato in un colpo se si atteggiava, se è davvero stronzetto e cosa aspettarti....

Ora è troppo tardi, rappresenterebbe una resa (al massimo può starci solo un "Chiudiamo così?Per me può anche andar bene...ma per te?")  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Torna su MalKovic, mi pare sia più del genere giusto!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> non so. però la mia impressione è che quello "un pò così", "un pò manedetto" .... alla fine sia sempre un pò più voluto (e idealizzato). magari invece chi trova una persona - *la aiuta costantemente nel proprio percorso, la sorregge in varie fasi della propria vita e in cambio non chiede molto se non tenerezza* - alla fine sia un pò più noioso, scontato. sembrano dimostrarlo anche le storie qui. quante di voi tutte siete dietro a uomini senza spina dorsale che stanno un pò qua un pò la, uomini non sanno prendere alcuna decisione ingannano moglie, figli amante (un inganno affettivo costante) oltre che loro stessi. non so. Forse anche io sono della stessa risma mi sono perso dietro qualcuna per cui non valevo poi molto....eppure, va così.... desideriamo costantemente ciò che non abbiamo e non valorizziamo ciò che abbiamo. Ma va così anche nei rapporti costanti io non ho mai "mollato la presa" nei confronti di mia moglie - per tenere sempre alta la tensione, per non fare venire meno la passione - però, non sono stato, nel tempo, granchè corrisposto; chissà in un'altra vita farò la controprova.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ehmmm... B.D....non per far il guastafeste...ma sei proprio sicuro che il tuo comportamento con la moglie sia in linea con ciò che dici?
Lei forse apprezzerebbe...ma è a te che interessa il giusto... o mi sbaglio?


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> ...ma ci sta proprio un..te l'avevo detto!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Malkovic c'ha l'influenza...

Trottolo, non sei attento.
Il sms glie lo avevo mandato. Lui non ha risposto. Silenzio.

E passa, mi dico, lascia correre... vediamo come se la gioca... 

Malissimo, se la gioca.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque, archivio.
Sotto la voce: uno qualunque.

Comportamento mediocre; e io detesto i mediocri.
Soprattutto se l'avevo scambiati per qualcos'altro.


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Malkovic c'ha l'influenza...
> 
> Trottolo, non sei attento.
> Il sms glie lo avevo mandato. Lui non ha risposto. Silenzio.
> ...


Mi sa che quella distratta ...sia tu!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io parlavo del secondo sms, il "Mi manchi"...per farlo sentire piuù rassicurato.
Ma hai preferito aspettarlo al largo...ma il largo mi sa che l'ha preso lui!

Quanto al mediocre...sapevatelo!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

Trottolo.....


Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2007)

ma si.. questi giochetti hanno tempi lunghi, che ti frega 

	
	
		
		
	


	




l'altra volta si è inca***to e vuol brillare per assenza, la prossima voltà farà la sua apparizione come a lourdes..  e, se non avrai di meglio, gli darai conto.. diversamente lo saluterai soltanto come qualunque altro conoscente...
A volte il destino decide meglio di noi... (almeno è quello in cui spero sempre hi hi.. cmq il più delle volte si è dimostrato vero)


----------



## La Lupa (26 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma si.. questi giochetti hanno tempi lunghi, che ti frega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hai brillantemente riassunto il lupapensiero.

Rosico eh... per carità... per una questione proprio... diciamo... anatomica... però fa niente.

No pasaran!


----------



## Tr@deUp (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa _nave scuola_ non ce la vedevo proprio (*)

E comunque dopo tutto di che ti lamenti? 
Se vuoi il fisicaccio e la prestanza di un 23enne (all'apice della carica ormonale) non puoi mica pretenderne la qualità di un 40enne? 
(si parla per grandi numeri ovviamente)

Avevo un'amica che ci fece e rifece per ben due volte (istinto materno?). La prima volta dopo la sua separazione. Lei 35 e lui 21. La seconda qualche anno dopo con un altro: 39 e 24.
E ogni volta s'è fatta _male_ lei, ma tanto! Non perché si fosse innamorata, macché, ma per ben altre diversità di veduta.


(*) argomento sviscerato persino nella serie televisiva "I Cesaroni"


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Hai brillantemente riassunto il lupapensiero.
> 
> Rosico eh... per carità...* per una questione proprio*... diciamo... *anatomica*... però fa niente.
> 
> No pasaran!


e certo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   l'altro pure con l'influenza...
sabato facevi meglio a farmi compagnia nel piccolo centro benessere di casa mia... depilazione, bagno caldo, pedicure, manicure ecc... poi pigiamone antistupro, vin brulè e dvx...
troppo noioso eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  infatti non ne ho potuto più di tutto questo spreco di cura di sé per stare a casa... ho fatto un corno al diavolo e sono uscita


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Trottolino*

E pure tu, trottolì. Ma è possibile che per smuovervi qualcosa dobbiamo mandarvi sms?Voglio essere mia nonnaaaaa!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	















trottolino ha detto:


> Mi sa che quella distratta ...sia tu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E pure tu, trottolì. Ma è possibile che per smuovervi qualcosa dobbiamo mandarvi sms?Voglio essere mia nonnaaaaa!!!!


Calmaaa calmaaaa... qui si parlava di un pischello che non sa cogliere... mica di tombeur de femme!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Ehmmm... B.D....non per far il guastafeste...ma sei proprio sicuro che il tuo comportamento con la moglie sia in linea con ciò che dici?
> Lei forse apprezzerebbe...ma è a te che interessa il giusto... o mi sbaglio?


Non so Trottolo, non so. io sono scresiuto con mia moglie ervamo molto giovani e mi è piaciuto davvero ubricarla d'amore, di attenzioni. non mi sembrava vero di avere una ragazza così bella tutt per me. le inventavo le serate, ho avuto la fortuna di praticare uno sport a livello alto e anche negli anni dell'università guardagnavo bene le ho inventato la vita l'ho aiutata ad uscire dalla anoressia ho cercato di starle vicino . ho fatto tutto quanto potevo per essere un compagno degno. ero ricambiato, ero il suo mondo ma nati i bambini ciao ciao mi sono sentito tradito e sicuramente si sarà sentita tradita anche lei da me che sono scivolato così facimente nelle braccia di un'altra donna.... io ci credo nel recupero ma cazzo è tostissimo e non voglio accontentarmi di recuperare voglio far funzionare le cose, a dovere. E presto, lo so ma è la che devo tendere altrimenti meglio dire basta, per tutti...

bastardo dento


----------



## MariLea (26 Febbraio 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Non so Trottolo, non so. io sono scresiuto con mia moglie ervamo molto giovani e mi è piaciuto davvero ubricarla d'amore, di attenzioni. non mi sembrava vero di avere una ragazza così bella tutt per me. le inventavo le serate, ho avuto la fortuna di praticare uno sport a livello alto e anche negli anni dell'università guardagnavo bene le ho inventato la vita l'ho aiutata ad uscire dalla anoressia ho cercato di starle vicino . ho fatto tutto quanto potevo per essere un compagno degno. ero ricambiato, ero il suo mondo ma nati i bambini ciao ciao mi sono sentito tradito e sicuramente si sarà sentita tradita anche lei da me che sono scivolato così facimente nelle braccia di un'altra donna.... *io ci credo nel recupero ma cazzo è tostissimo e non voglio accontentarmi di recuperare voglio far funzionare le cose, a dovere*. E presto, lo so ma è la che devo tendere altrimenti meglio dire basta, per tutti...
> 
> bastardo dento


E' tostissimo si... io è un anno che cerco di farcela e per mia scelta, non per scelta di altri come stai facendo tu... quindi dovrei essere avvantaggiata... e invece oggi mi sento scoraggiata, la sola volontà forse non basta a far funzionare le cose. Forse erano proprio le cose che non funzionavano per come si deve che ci hanno portato a questo... boh.. è un cane che si morde la coda.... Io comincio ad essere stanca.
Cmq in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (26 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> E' tostissimo si... io è un anno che cerco di farcela e per mia scelta, non per scelta di altri come stai facendo tu... quindi dovrei essere avvantaggiata... e invece oggi mi sento scoraggiata, la sola volontà forse non basta a far funzionare le cose. Forse erano proprio le cose che non funzionavano per come si deve che ci hanno portato a questo... boh.. è un cane che si morde la coda.... Io comincio ad essere stanca.
> Cmq in bocca al lupo!


 
ma tu hai tradito o sei stata tradita? in ogni caso capisco la tua stanchezza..... in bocca al lupo anche a te.


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Febbraio 2007)

*lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Malkovic c'ha l'influenza...
> 
> Trottolo, non sei attento.
> Il sms glie lo avevo mandato. Lui non ha risposto. Silenzio.
> ...


 








  lupa, ne convieni che piu' hanno la faccia da_ pensatoi_ e piu' so' na sola?


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E pure tu, trottolì. Ma è possibile che per smuovervi qualcosa dobbiamo mandarvi sms?Voglio essere mia nonnaaaaa!!!!


 
ahahahahah... pure io vorrei essere mio nonno...
quello si che era campare...
tu pensa che mio nonno ha fatto tutto quello che gli è passato per la capoccia... e mia nonna zitta. al focolare. e sempre disponibile...
altri tempi... non c'erano sms ma le donne non erano esattamente donne... per come le intendiamo oggi...
anzi se c'avevano le corna... era pure colpa loro che non erano state capaci di tenersi l'uomo...
cazzate s'intende...
ma io non credo che tu vorresti davvero essere tua nonna...
come io non vorrei essere mio nonno.
abbracci

PS: Lupa ... scusa l'intromissione... io a dire il vero non ho molto da dire rispetto a questa pseudo storia...
più che altro perchè non l'ho letta tutta... e potrei dire boiate... appena c'ho due minuti mi acculturo e poi ti dico come la penso...


----------



## Old grace (26 Febbraio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lupa, ne convieni che piu' hanno la faccia da_ pensatoi_ e piu' so' na sola?


è vero micetta, e naturalmente io ci casco sempre


----------



## Iris (26 Febbraio 2007)

*Kouros*

Io devo aver ereditato dei cromosomi impazziti...le mie nonne erano delle tipette !!!
Non credo siano mai state succubi!
Anzi, in confronto a loro io con mio marito sono stata una geisha.
Ma forse è stato quello ilproblema.
Gli ho dato troppo, in tutti i campi. forse se lo tenevo a stecchetto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







kouros ha detto:


> ahahahahah... pure io vorrei essere mio nonno...
> quello si che era campare...
> tu pensa che mio nonno ha fatto tutto quello che gli è passato per la capoccia... e mia nonna zitta. al focolare. e sempre disponibile...
> altri tempi... non c'erano sms ma le donne non erano esattamente donne... per come le intendiamo oggi...
> ...


----------



## Old kouros (26 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io devo aver ereditato dei cromosomi impazziti...le mie nonne erano delle tipette !!!
> Non credo siano mai state succubi!
> Anzi, in confronto a loro io con mio marito sono stata una geisha.
> Ma forse è stato quello ilproblema.
> Gli ho dato troppo, in tutti i campi. forse se lo tenevo a stecchetto!!!


 
grandi le nonne.
dato troppo...
in tutti i campi...
tenerlo a stecchetto...
sai tu perchè la pensi così... e non posso avere opinioni... perchè non conosco la tua storia... 
mi fido... ma sono certo che quando le cose non funzionano... non funzionano per entrambi i protagonisti...
ed a causa di entrambi.
dare troppo a chi si ama... troppo... 
troppa sicurezza.
troppa fiducia.
troppa comprensione.
troppo di noi...
e che sarebbe se non fosse così... magari tutti si riuscisse a darsi "troppo".

ripeto... 
non posso èarlare considerato che non capisco nulla di ciò che a me sta accadendo...
mi piace 'sto forum.


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2007)

*kouros*



kouros ha detto:


> grandi le nonne.
> dato troppo...
> in tutti i campi...
> tenerlo a stecchetto...
> ...


Le nonne e le madri erano anche abituate alle case di tolleranza e consideravano che certe intimità le potevano concedere solo le prostitute o le mantenute........ che però la società schifava come esseri inferiori moralmente. Oggi fare l'amante o andare con chiunque è una libera espressione delle proprie pulsioni...... solo che con queste persone bisogna confrontarsi alla pari. Capisco che sia più complicato di quanto lo fosse per tuo nonno!   
Forse sarà da rimpiangere per te questo stato, ma non ci vedo un gran stare bene per le donne, o sante o zoccole..........
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (27 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Forse sarà da rimpiangere per te questo stato, ma non ci vedo un gran stare bene per le donne, o sante o zoccole..........
> Bruja


Mah... oggi si è semplicemente aggiunta una terza opzione: sole.

Io lo rimpiango quel tempo lì.

K, devi dirmi come la pensi.
Sennò non ti parlo più.

Ora vado a dare una sforbiciata alla tua discussione.


----------



## Iris (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Terza opzione*

Tre opzioni, sono meglio di due.
Si è soli anche quando si è sposati ed infelici; e non si è liberi.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

*grace*



grace ha detto:


> è vero micetta, e naturalmente io ci casco sempre


è solo questione di tempo cara Grace.

Si impara sbattendoci il muso, e piu' fa male e piu' fa bene.


----------



## Bruja (27 Febbraio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> è solo questione di tempo cara Grace.
> 
> Si impara sbattendoci il muso, e piu' fa male e piu' fa bene.


 
Nel senso che se finisci in prognosi riservata è il massimo del bene che può capitarti? ........ ormai sono possibilista su tutto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Febbraio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nel senso che sei finisci in prognosi riservata è il massimo del bene che può capitarti........ ormai sono possibilista su tutto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sghignazzata.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2007)

Ieri sera, ore 9.45 pm, longitudine 10°, emisfero Boreale, il pischello ha telefonato.


Tra un'ora circa terrò una conferenza stampa sul tema:

Ermeneutica del pischello che va per suonare e torna suonato.
Implicazioni teorico/pratiche nella crescita individuale ed analisi delle concause del bluff.

Seguirà rinfresco.

Siete tutti invitati.


----------



## Bruja (28 Febbraio 2007)

*La Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ieri sera, ore 9.45 pm, longitudine 10°, emisfero Boreale, il pischello ha telefonato.
> 
> 
> Tra un'ora circa terrò una conferenza stampa sul tema:
> ...


Prego per il buffet cose leggere e digeribili, dopo una feroce sghignazzata mi duole lo stomaco e resto sensibile .......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2007)

Allora ragazzi....

Sto pischello mi fa morire!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Spigliatissimo, esordisce con un: "Lo so, sono imperdonabile!
Guarda, nemmeno ci provo a chiederti scusa perchè so di non avere chances..."

Io confermo.

Adduce un paio di spiegazioni... tipo che ha finito giusto ieri il trasloco e ora finalmente si passa la prima serata in casa (sapevo del cambiamento, me lo aveva detto)... io ovviamente gli rispondo che non è nemmeno lontanamente sufficiente a giustificare la sua maleducazione e che come minimo voglio sentirmi dire che è stato rapito dagli alieni o in alternativa che gli è caduto il cell dall'elicottero...

Lui ride, io rido... telefonata molto rilassata... gli dico che sto benone... ieri era una splendida giornata di sole e a me mette di ottimo umore e lui:

"Allora devo ricordarmi la prossima volta che ti chiederò scusa di chiamarti in una giornata di sole...."

E io:

"Bisogna vedere se ci saranno altre occasioni per cui avrai l'opportunità di chiedermi scusa."

Lui:

"Uh. Allora ciao..."

Io:

"Vabbè... mettiamola così... speriamo che tu non ti debba più scusare"

E siamo già 2 a 0.
(l' 1 a 0 conta la chiamata stessa)

Chiacchiera cazzeggiante... cosa fai... mi sto guardando un film... eh sì, anch'io...

Lui: "perchè non vieni a trovarmi?"

Io: "brutto sfacciato... pensi di potertela cavare così?"

Lui: "dai, sali in macchina, vieni giù e ci guardiamo un film insieme..."

Io: "ma che film ti sei visto???????? Na na... tu invitami, e ci verrò volentieri."

3 a 0

Cazzeggio finale... chiacchiera sulla casa nuova e amenità varie...

Io: "vabbè ciccino, spero di vederti prima o poi, rischiamo di non riconoscerci più se andiamo avanti così..."

Lui: "Sì... e sì sì sì... ci sentiamo... sì sì sì... ehm... ci vediamo... eh? Sì... sicuro... eh?..."

Io: "ciao bello, a presto"

Click.

Morale della favola, I pifferi di montagna andarono per suonare e furono suonati.

Ad alzare il livello:

*Una passione bruciante abbinata ad un assoluto distacco è la chiave di ogni successo.*

_Mahatma Gandhi_


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Febbraio 2007)

Grande lupacchiotta!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma dimmi la verità... ora che l'hai cappottato, ti interessa ancora come prima??


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Grande lupacchiotta!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci puoi giurare Trotti!!!!

Guarda che sto qua è un brillante!!!
Fa proprio luce!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Devo solo imparare a comportarsi.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Febbraio 2007)

*Lupa*


----------



## MariLea (28 Febbraio 2007)

3 a 0 per chi?
attenta che questo sta cappottando te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ricordati che sei tu LA LUPA!!!
non dare troppo spazio agli agnellini furbetti.....


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Una passione bruciante abbinata ad un assoluto distacco è la chiave di ogni successo.*


Questa me la segno!!!


----------



## MariLea (28 Febbraio 2007)

la passione bruciante difficilmente conosce il distacco...


----------



## Nobody (28 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> la passione bruciante difficilmente conosce il distacco...


Infatti. Per questo la frase mi piace. Se riesci ad abbinare le due cose sei a posto!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Febbraio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> 3 a 0 per chi?
> attenta che questo sta cappottando te
> 
> 
> ...


No no.

Sai quanto deve spalare ora?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (28 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No no.
> 
> Sai quanto deve spalare ora?


 
Brava!!!! fagli capire com'è il gioco....... 

bastardo dentro


----------



## MariLea (28 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No no.
> 
> Sai quanto deve spalare ora?


tanto... proprio tanto...


----------



## La Lupa (5 Marzo 2007)

*E' BELLO!!!*

*DIO COM'E' BELLO!!!!!!*


Ma mi sa che ci mollo il colpo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazzi, come si fa.... l'altra mattina lo guardavo dormire e mi son detta:

"**, non c'ha neanche le rughe d'espressione!"   

	
	
		
		
	


	






E poi, francamente, c'ha troppo un brutto carattere.
E io ho smesso di raddrizzare schiene da un bel pò; non ce n'ho voglia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non so... ci penso... tergiverserò...


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

Dunque... secondo voi...

... stamattina mi ha madato un sms per farmi gli auguri (l'avrei strangolato ma piccino, lui mica lo sa che io sono contro; qualunque cosa, io sono contro...) e mi ha chiesto se stasera faccio baldoria...

Allora, se qualcuno di voi ha il dizionario Pischello/Tardona-Tardona/Pischello mi guarda per favore se l'espressione: _Stasera baldoria?_ corrisponde mica a: _Ci vediamo?_


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dunque... secondo voi...
> 
> ... stamattina mi ha madato un sms per farmi gli auguri (l'avrei strangolato ma piccino, lui mica lo sa che io sono contro; qualunque cosa, io sono contro...) e mi ha chiesto se stasera faccio baldoria...
> 
> Allora, se qualcuno di voi ha il dizionario Pischello/Tardona-Tardona/Pischello mi guarda per favore se l'espressione: _Stasera baldoria?_ corrisponde mica a: _Ci vediamo?_


 
Non ho il traduttore: ma penso significhi "Ci vediamo"


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Dunque... secondo voi...
> 
> ... stamattina mi ha madato un sms per farmi gli auguri (l'avrei strangolato ma piccino, lui mica lo sa che io sono contro; qualunque cosa, io sono contro...) e mi ha chiesto se stasera faccio baldoria...
> 
> Allora, se qualcuno di voi ha il dizionario Pischello/Tardona-Tardona/Pischello mi guarda per favore se l'espressione: _Stasera baldoria?_ corrisponde mica a: _Ci vediamo?_


Visto l'sms, direi...mazzetto di mimose e trombatina?
No, mi sa di no...ti sta chiedendo se andrai in giro con le amiche a mangiare fuori, e poi a vedere uno spettacolino di spogliarellisti


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Visto l'sms, direi...mazzetto di mimose e trombatina?
> No, mi sa di no...ti sta chiedendo se andrai in giro con le amiche a mangiare fuori, e poi a vedere uno spettacolino di spogliarellisti


Non mi confondere le idee.... non ho capito... la prima o la seconda?


----------



## gracesenzalogin (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi confondere le idee.... non ho capito... la prima o la seconda?



sicuramente la seconda lupa ... ciao!


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*La Lupa*

Ehilà...........guarda che oggi si fanno gli auguri anche alla portinaia, con tutto il rispetto per la categoria, non mi pare sia da considerare granchè.............. ci vuol altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi confondere le idee.... non ho capito... la prima o la seconda?


Senti, forse sbaglio...ma mi sa la seconda. Certi (quasi tutti) i pischelli pensano che la tardona (per quanto bona e sveglia) non veda l'ora che arrivi l'8 marzo, per scatenare la sua voglia repressa di trasgressione con amiche urlacchianti, a ficcare cento euro negli slip dei maschioni seminudi in qualche localino del cazzo.
La cosa triste è che qualche volta ci azzeccano.

Mi sa che questo ancora non ha capito con chi ha a che fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lupa...svezzalo


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Senti, forse sbaglio...ma mi sa la seconda. Certi (quasi tutti) i pischelli pensano che la tardona (per quanto bona e sveglia) non veda l'ora che arrivi l'8 marzo, per scatenare la sua voglia repressa di trasgressione con amiche urlacchianti, a ficcare cento euro negli slip dei maschioni seminudi in qualche localino del cazzo.
> La cosa triste è che qualche volta ci azzeccano.
> 
> Mi sa che questo ancora non ha capito con chi ha a che fare
> ...


Mmmm.

Mi sa anche a me.

Non del tutto, almeno.

Infatti io gli ho risposto che lo ringraziavo, ma che di baldoria non se ne parla poichè già ne faccio abbastanza di mio (e lui dovrebbe saperlo bene!) e che nei giorni comandati, marco visita.
Così, per salire la corrente.

Ah... tutto ciò è avvenuto circa 3 ore fa.

Silenzio.


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mmmm.
> 
> Mi sa anche a me.
> 
> ...


Se il silenzio perdura...mi sa che ci ho preso.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se il silenzio perdura...mi sa che ci ho preso.


Sì, penso anch'io... però non capisco che cazzo glie ne frega di sapere cosa faccio io stasera...


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sì, penso anch'io... però non capisco che cazzo glie ne frega di sapere cosa faccio io stasera...


ah beh...queste sono domande su cui vale la pena perderci circa...vediamo, 10 secondi?


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ah beh...queste sono domande su cui vale la pena perderci circa...vediamo, 10 secondi?


Hi hi hi... hai ragione.

Sei troppo mio amico, tu.


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Hi hi hi... hai ragione.
> 
> Sei troppo mio amico, tu.


Pure tu. Meda mannu, lupa


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*...................*

Quando si dice l'amicizia....................  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure tu.* Meda mannu*, lupa


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pure tu. Meda mannu, lupa


Ah! Sardo sei!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















pssss.... letti.... che cavolo vuol dire quello che ha scritto?


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando si dice l'amicizia....................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...che cinismo, cara Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah! Sardo sei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' un espressione idiomatica barbaricina...Molto Grande.
Sono di origine sardo-romana.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' un espressione idiomatica barbaricina...Molto Grande.
> Sono di origine sardo-romana.


Fiuuuuuuu.... meno male... chissà cosa mi credevo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque... idiomatica a me non me l'ha mai detto nessuno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E barbaricina ci sarà tua sorella!

Mh!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fiuuuuuuu.... meno male... chissà cosa mi credevo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Cinica?*

Solo perchè vedo le cose per come sono senza farmi inutili illusioni? Anzi sono una proto-ottimista, hai visto mai che mi sbagli e le cose siano migliori di come si presentano!!!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Solo perchè vedo le cose per come sono senza farmi inutili illusioni? Anzi sono una proto-ottimista, hai visto mai che mi sbagli e le cose siano migliori di come si presentano!!!
> Bruja












  ...Ora stai facendo l'iperrealista...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ...su, torna in te o devo chiamarti l'ambulanza?


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Fiuuuuuuu.... meno male... chissà cosa mi credevo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ultima che hai detto è vera


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Ooooops*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...Ora stai facendo l'iperrealista...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti è un po' che non ci salgo............ bah, vediamo se tiro sera o se devi intervenire!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Nobody (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Solo perchè vedo le cose per come sono senza farmi inutili illusioni? Anzi sono una proto-ottimista, hai visto mai che mi sbagli e le cose siano migliori di come si presentano!!!
> Bruja


Lo so che sei così...un po' ormai ti conosco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bella davvero però, sta' cosa del proto-ottimismo! Si, a volte capita che siano migliori...a volte.


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

*Lupa*

Sono arrivata tardi, 
comunque concordo sul fatto che il pischello si informava sui tuoi impegni serali con le amiche...
se libera.. chissà un ci vediamo...


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Sono arrivata tardi,
> comunque concordo sul fatto che il pischello si informava sui tuoi impegni serali con le amiche...
> se libera.. chissà un ci vediamo...


Eh! Forse avrei dovuto dirglielo io.

Poi, mò che gli hanno pure ritirato la patente sarà anche in difficoltà a spostarsi...


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

può farsi dare un passaggio a casa tua per una cenetta,
magari approfitta dell'8 marzo, unica sera in cui la lupa fa la casalinga


----------



## Iris (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Eh! Forse avrei dovuto dirglielo io.
> 
> Poi, mò che gli hanno pure ritirato la patente sarà anche in difficoltà a spostarsi...


 
Che strazio!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

ma non ne fa una giusta! Che tenero.


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)




----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


>


Sii tenera anche tu...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






ecchètelodico..


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Sii *tenera* anche tu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non troppo... 
il bastone e la carota


----------



## La Lupa (8 Marzo 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma non troppo...
> il bastone e la carota


Infatti... gli ho dato una carotina giusto un paio di giorni fa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     mò tocca al bastone...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... Però io ho tanta voglia di dargli un'altra carotina...


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

e dagliene un'altra, dieci, cento..... finchè fa il bravo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma al primo capriccetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




le ripeto, cara signora, vanno educati questi ragazzi


----------



## Bruja (8 Marzo 2007)

*Mailea*

Dici che potrebbe provare il metodo Montessori?





   Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Infatti... gli ho dato una carotina giusto un paio di giorni fa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oddio, se pure la Lupa si confonde...la carotina ce l'ha lui...hai presente le api i fiori... i pistilli...??


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici che potrebbe provare il metodo Montessori?
> Bruja


Assolutamente no, troppo permissivo ed il pischello è troppo viziato


----------



## MariLea (8 Marzo 2007)

*caro Trottolino*



trottolino ha detto:


> Oddio, se pure la Lupa si confonde...la carotina ce l'ha lui...hai presente le api i fiori... i pistilli...??


così sì che le confondi le idee


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Oddio, se pure la Lupa si confonde...la carotina ce l'ha lui...hai presente le api i fiori... i pistilli...??


Non mi confondo, non mi confondo.

Stai tranquillo, che non mi confondo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Piuttosto... non so nemmeno io... domani sera c'ho il Lupo.

Vabbè, garantito, già so.

Solo che... mah... non so... mi verrebbe di mandare tutto all'aria e sequestrare il bambinello per un paio di giorni...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Stasera devo andare a trond'iddio a sentire degli amici suonare... poi magari sul tardi, moooooolto sul tardi, faccio un salto nei bassifondi.
Perchè lo so che sarà la che aspetta.
Ma io non ce n'ho mica voglia di rifare la manfrina solita delle 6 del mattino... 'sta cosa la deve capire!

Quindi potrei passare, fargli un saluto e mollarlo lì.

Ma se domani c'ho il lupo non è che posso proporgli altro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Certo che son problemi, eh?


----------



## Nobody (9 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non mi confondo, non mi confondo.
> 
> Stai tranquillo, che non mi confondo.
> 
> ...


... sono qui da poco e non sono aggiornato...ma il lupo chi è?


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... sono qui da poco e non sono aggiornato...ma il lupo chi è?


Il Lupo è un autistico col quale ho una relazione da parecchi mesi.
Lui è sposato, abbiamo raggiunto una comoda intesa per entrambi.


----------



## Nobody (9 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Il Lupo è un autistico col quale ho una relazione da parecchi mesi.
> Lui è sposato, *abbiamo raggiunto una comoda intesa per entrambi*.


Che poi..è quasi quanto basta nella vita, a pensarci.
Quasi. Perchè poi servono i bimbi


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi..è quasi quanto basta nella vita, a pensarci.
> Quasi. Perchè poi servono i bimbi


I bimbi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A cosa, scusa?

Guarda che io sono vegetariana.


----------



## Nobody (9 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> I bimbi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah...parlavo del pischello


----------



## La Lupa (9 Marzo 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahah...parlavo del pischello


Ah! Ok!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E bè, certo.
Il Lupo c'ha le cose sue e non si schioda, ma manco lo vorrei.

Come tutti gli autistici, c'ha delle eccellenze e ben puoi capire dove ce le abbia, ma per il resto può restarsene dov'è!

Tra l'altro mi si sta complicando la situazione perchè mi hanno appena segnalato che stasera in città ci sono i tamburellisti, quindi devo andare assolutamente a ballare!

Finisce che davvero mando per aria tutto, ballo tutta la notte e chi s'è visto, s'è visto!


----------



## Iris (9 Marzo 2007)

Sensato. Procurati un tamburello!!!E il tamburellista.


----------



## Nobody (9 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah! Ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gli autistici hanno eccellenti capacità mnemoniche...o alludevi ad altro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sa che la soluzione dei tamburelli è la migliore. Tanto pischello e lupo li becchi quando vuoi.


----------



## La Lupa (19 Marzo 2007)

Ah!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non vi ho aggiornato sul pischello!!!!


Allora, venerdì notte m'ha di nuovo fatto incazzare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E patapim e patapam... e io ballavo con un amico che non vedevo da un pò.. e lui s'è incazzato e ha preso il primo scrondo a portata di mano per farmi ingelosire... e io non l'ho cagato di pezza così lui s'è incazzato ancora di più...

Insomma, è finita che sabato all'alba ero in macchina sotto casa sua con un sonno della madonna e lui gonfio come una zampogna che mi traduceva un pezzo francese di manu chao sul retro della polizza dell'assicurazione; bello come un angelo.

E gli ho detto: senti bambin, qua non si può andare avanti.
Io di ste cazzate stile dal tramonto all'alba ce n'ho pieni gli zufoli.

Quindi datti una registrata.
Mò vediamo se si registra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appunto io ste cose non le sopportavo più a 26 anni! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------

